# Marriage rates are at an all-time low.



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

Marriage Rate In America Drops Drastically 









> Barely half of Americans over the age 18 are married, according to a new report from the Pew Research Institute. The number of married couples dropped a startling five percent between 2009 and 2010 and has declined by more than 20 percent since 1960.
> 
> The report, released Wednesday, showed that Americans are not only getting married less frequently, they're doing so later in life. These findings mirror those observed in the UK in November, where researchers found that only 48 percent of adults there were married.
> 
> ...



Marriage Rate In America Drops Drastically


----------



## nitroz (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, there are different things that come into play.

1. Alot of Men don't deserve to get married with how their attitudes are.
2. It cost alot of $$$ and we are in a recession.
3. A woman can just dump her man and go with some guy who is rich, or who has a huge dick. 
4. With modern relationship ethics, it's rare to find something that would work.

Would YOU want to marry a woman who would be likely to leave you for another man because he is better in a way and then get fucked in divorce court? I wouldn't. 
Or would YOU want a man who would cheat on you and/or beat you and doesn't give the respect and loyalty you deserve? I wouldn't. 



It's just easy to go get a fuck buddy, get off, and be happy for a few days.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

nitroz said:


> Well, there are different things that come into play.
> 
> *1. Alot of Men don't deserve to get married with how their attitudes are.*2. It cost alot of $$$ and we are in a recession.
> 3. A woman can just dump her man and go with some guy who is rich, or who has a huge dick.
> ...



I agree with everything you said except the first one, you think womens attitudes are better than mens and they deserve to be married, but men don't? I have spent alot of time with women in their 20's recently and I can tell you there is not much difference, and in fact their attitude is worse than men in some ways.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 14, 2011)

It seems today that Gays want to get married more than Straights do!

I've been married twice and my wife three times. I always joke that my wife's first two husbands "died mysteriously". 

If my wife and I were to divorce or she were to pass away I'm sure I'd get married again someday. Just seems the natural "state of being" for me.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 14, 2011)

Clearly this is the effect of the Gay/Lesbian Agenda and the failure of the New Right to defend traditional marriage by outlawing GLBT relationships.  Once our Constitution is amended to define marriage as only the union of one man and one woman it will go far in making sure traditional marriage is protected. 

Well, maybe not clearly; the rights of others to enjoy the benefits of marriage has nothing to do with the news in the OP, though I have no doubt the loud and proud members of the New Right 'think'  so.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> *It seems today that Gays want to get married more than Straights do!*
> 
> I've been married twice and my wife three times. I always joke that my wife's first two husbands "died mysteriously".
> 
> If my wife and I were to divorce or she were to pass away I'm sure I'd get married again someday. Just seems the natural "state of being" for me.



Thats probably one of those things where they want it so bad because its something they have never had before, one gay marriage is legal across the board they will start to see the problems us hetero folks deal with.


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 14, 2011)

_*Eh... I don't know... Not everyone fits into those ideologies/categories. I have been married for close to 14 years and though the first 10 were pretty rough... I couldn't imagine another way of life. I am the kind of person that would be with someone regardless of being married... so I'd best stay married.  Most everything in life, IMO, is better with a partner than without.  There are very few ways I'd prefer to be independent of my man, even and especially as he is. *_


----------



## nitroz (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there are different things that come into play.
> ...



Perhaps, but I've only noticed men who behave badly.
Occasionally the few whores, but they end up isolated from everyone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2011)

Marriage levels are known to fluctuate based on the economics of the time. 

We saw a major drop during the Great Depression and again during the Carter Era recession.  Granted some of it is due to changing paradigms but again even that is a fluctuating statistic.  

The Great Depression


----------



## techieny (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry to screw with your mind's eye but this could be a contributing factor...


----------



## rdean (Dec 14, 2011)

According to the Census Bureau, twice as many couples are living together now than they were 20 years ago. Both men and women -- but mostly men -- are putting off getting hitched until they feel they're economically stable. 

Where Have All the Married People Gone?

I'm surprised right wingers haven't said the low marriage rate is the fault of the gays. Because gays can get married straight people don't want to.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 14, 2011)

Im shocked. Shocked I tell you.

Who could have predicted that the institution of marriage was deteriorating? I mean no one ever saw this coming!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm surprised that you haven't blamed it on the R's.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2011)

And the Marxists are just thrilled...


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 14, 2011)

The End of Marriage in Scandinavia | The Weekly Standard


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you Liberal progressives...


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

Soon it'll be divorce that takes the hit. People can't afford to live without two incomes... Can't afford to leave the bitch/bastard, why even try?


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Soon it'll be divorce that takes the hit. People can't afford to live without two incomes... Can't afford to leave the bitch/bastard, why even try?


 And WHY are two incomes necessary?

_Government regulation and EXCESSIVE TAXATION..._


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Why get married and have kids? People can't afford them and when you discipline them libs have a fit. It sucks to be a family in Obamerica.


----------



## samjones (Dec 14, 2011)

rdean said:


> Because gays can get married straight people don't want to.



Heh heh.... gays.

It's easy - I just say my "female wife" every since they legalized the gay marriage.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

The T said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Soon it'll be divorce that takes the hit. People can't afford to live without two incomes... Can't afford to leave the bitch/bastard, why even try?
> ...



Bleeeeechhhhh! Try the pepto... vomiter.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Dec 14, 2011)

samjones said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > because gays can get married straight people don't want to.
> ...



Haha.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


 
Translation: "..._I lost..."_


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2011)

The T said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Soon it'll be divorce that takes the hit. People can't afford to live without two incomes... Can't afford to leave the bitch/bastard, why even try?
> ...



try not to be any more stupid than necessary.

tia


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2011)

samjones said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Because gays can get married straight people don't want to.
> ...





That kinda makes it sound like you also have a male one stashed away somewhere


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 14, 2011)

rdean said:


> According to the Census Bureau, twice as many couples are living together now than they were 20 years ago. Both men and women -- but mostly men -- are putting off getting hitched until they feel they're economically stable.
> 
> Where Have All the Married People Gone?
> 
> I'm surprised right wingers haven't said the low marriage rate is the fault of the gays. Because gays can get married straight people don't want to.



A lot of it has to do with the way government schools do everything possible to destroy the values parents attempt to instill in their children.  Premarital sex, homosexuality, so-called "tolerance," and all the other horseshit that the education establishment rams into our children.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep... that's it... it's that Edumacation stuff.... Who needs it?

Bleeeeeeech! more vomiting....great.


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 14, 2011)

At least he aimed for her mouth, my hubby shoved our cake up my nose...


----------



## nitroz (Dec 15, 2011)

lol, marriage laws are a joke.


----------



## chanel (Dec 15, 2011)

> Most college graduates will marry, eventually. Nearly two in three college graduates are married now, compared with less than half who have a high school education.



Married couples at a record low - The Washington Post

Income disparity?  Maybe the wealth redistributors should consider this.  Then again, maybe not.


----------



## editec (Dec 15, 2011)

This oughtn't to surprise any of us.

Young people lacking confidence in their futures often put off marriage.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 15, 2011)

nitroz said:


> Well, there are different things that come into play.
> 
> 1. Alot of Men don't deserve to get married with how their attitudes are.
> 2. It cost alot of $$$ and we are in a recession.
> ...



Who says that there is no good news?


----------



## chanel (Dec 15, 2011)

editec said:


> This oughtn't to surprise any of us.
> 
> Young people lacking confidence in their futures often put off marriage.



That makes sense, however, many of these single people are having children. It would be incredibly hypocritical and selfish to have babies they cannot afford when they are "Lacking confidence in their futures" .

My parents taught me that certain milestones in one's life must be completed in this order:
1.  college
2.  marriage
3.  career
4.  house
5.  kids

I realize that's not possible for everyone to achieve; but it's not a bad guideline for many people to avoid poverty.

Every article we are asked to read at school on "poverty"  "educational justice" and "white privilege", includes statistics on marriage.  Yet no one shares that info with their students.  Big secret, I guess.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, we have had the net and the freedom it gives all ages to express themselves and their sexuality freely and for a large audience for a bit less than a generation. Going to be very interesting to see what effect that has on marriage, morality, and family. More than the '60s, I think.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2011)

nitroz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



Trust me when I tell you, women do just as much dirt as men, they just don't get caught as often. Alot of women will have no problem having sex with another man, getting pregnant, and having you raise the baby unknowingly thinking it is yours. This happens alot.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2011)

editec said:


> This oughtn't to surprise any of us.
> 
> *Young people lacking confidence in their futures often put off marriage*.



Lacking confidence in their futures? alot of the young people putting off marriage and family are the ones with succesful careers who don't want to be tied down and want to enjoy things like traveling, going out etc, things you really can't do as often when you are married, especially with children. The people I see that have no direction and no confidence have no problem hatching out 3 or 4 kids without being able to provide for them.


----------



## chanel (Dec 15, 2011)

The article does mention that educated people are postponing marriage - but most will marry eventually. The disturbing trend are those with little education foregoing marriage altogether. It's almost as if they are choosing to be poor. Sad really, but not that surprising.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2011)

chanel said:


> The article does mention that educated people are postponing marriage - but most will marry eventually. The disturbing trend are those with little education foregoing marriage altogether. It's almost as if they are choosing to be poor. Sad really, but not that surprising.



If you are poor, there is more benefits to just shacking up than being married, plus alot of people just won't want to be tied down anymore.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2011)

I also do not believe married people have more money than singles, when I was married I was broke as fuck, when I got a divorce I always had money around.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I agree with everything you said except the first one, you think womens attitudes are better than mens and they deserve to be married, but men don't? I have spent alot of time with women in their 20's recently and I can tell you there is not much difference, and in fact their attitude is worse than men in some ways.


 

I've been observing human relations/sociology/psychology closely for all of my adult life (35 years), and I have seen a definite change in the dynamics of women's and men's attitudes toward marriage. My observation has been that today, as compared to 50 years ago, women are significantly more likely to either ditch their husbands to go "find themselves" (or in other words, go find another man), or not get married at all, than most men are. 

Personally, if it weren't for what it's doing to children, I wouldn't care either way, but we are living in times of maximum self-obsession and disregard for much of anything besides temporary excitement and hedonism, and degradation of families and individuals alike is the natural end result. To me, it's pretty sad.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Marriage Rate In America Drops Drastically
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Entitlements ( welfare ) are directly responsible for the breakup of the American family.*


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Marriage Rate In America Drops Drastically
> ...



Ridiculous, how do you explain all of those families not on welfare that disintegrate?


----------



## editec (Dec 16, 2011)

In hard economic times marriage tends to be delayed.

That because young people are TRYING to do the right thing economically.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 16, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Marriage Rate In America Drops Drastically
> ...



I can understand why you would say that however I don't know if thats the biggest problem with people not wanting to marry, alot of my single friends that are not married have good paying jobs and careers, but are not interested in marriage or the baggage that goes with it. The people you are talking about avoid marriage to keep collecting a welfare check, but how much of a demographic are those folks in the group of people who avoid marriage?


----------



## merrill (Dec 30, 2011)

I am curious as to why there is so much concern over this matter?

It's better IMO to live with someone for awhile before thinking of marriage. After my first two long term relationships in which one was a marriage I decided no way could I do that again married or not.  Mostly I would find myself wanting to be with others after awhile so why go through the pain of splitting up ever again? Seems i was not fit for that situation.... or maybe truly did not want to be?

Then one day after a few years here comes this very sweet lady with whom I worked with at the Tulsa Zoo. Frequently we and others would do the happy hour gig after work. Most often this woman's husband was never around and I would think .... hey someone is going to come along and invite this sweet sweet lady out. We kept hanging out with each other as always and invited the hubby to come along yet he always said go have fun. Never once did he accompany us. 

There came a point I felt we probably should not see so much of each other because of my sexual desires but wouldn't mind a happy hour or two from time to time. This lady is a fun person,brainy and beautiful. Before this fun time experience could be scaled back she informed me that she had serious interest in me. 

Being such a nice sweet lady I felt obligated to inform her of my past and questionable ways and that I may not be the guy to leave a husband for. Listen this lady is awesome. She had made up her mind and the rest is history 31 years later and 3 beautiful children.

Is marriage necesary? I say no it isn't Yes we are . We married in a farm field with two friends present dressed in coveralls.  Been through big weddings that I thought cost wayyyyyy too much money and lots of tension between in laws. No way jose' not for me. Took a 4 month honeymoon doing bicycles,trains and thumbs = a delightful time.


----------



## merrill (Jan 1, 2012)

If my memory serves well there may be one or two governors pushing marriage as a means to end children living in poverty.....

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

